# Alloy aerial



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

In the late 1940s my dad got a kite for his birthday, i have just found it at his house it has an alloy fold up box frame coverd with yellow cloth , it folded up to fit in a very tough steel yellow tube with screw top,the string has a steel core woven into it . My dad thought it was out of a wartime lifeboat and was used as an aerial when the lifeboat was used in an emergency has anyone out there seen one


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

In the instructions with the lifeboat transceiver there was picture instructions showing the equipment using a kite, however I never saw one in the kit on board.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Dave Woods said:


> In the instructions with the lifeboat transceiver there was picture instructions showing the equipment using a kite, however I never saw one in the kit on board.


In Hull there was a store called Boyes who sold all x gov and war stuff there was lots of kids in Hull who had radio kite aeriels, maybe they did not work and the gov got shut of them regards rusty trawler


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I've heard of that kite aerial idea for lifeboat transceivers that Dave mentioned. Another thing, lighthouse keepers used to use kites with a fishing line hanging off them, sounds like a good way of starving to death to me. are there any fittings on the kite to accommodate a fishing line?

John T


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

trotterdotpom said:


> I've heard of that kite aerial idea for lifeboat transceivers that Dave mentioned. Another thing, lighthouse keepers used to use kites with a fishing line hanging off them, sounds like a good way of starving to death to me. are there any fittings on the kite to accommodate a fishing line?
> 
> John T


 No fittings just a cod


----------



## RickyRacoon (May 28, 2021)

rustytrawler said:


> In the late 1940s my dad got a kite for his birthday, i have just found it at his house it has an alloy fold up box frame coverd with yellow cloth , it folded up to fit in a very tough steel yellow tube with screw top,the string has a steel core woven into it . My dad thought it was out of a wartime lifeboat and was used as an aerial when the lifeboat was used in an emergency has anyone out there seen one


The MIMCo lifeboat radios or the 70's had the option of a kite aerial. Recall is was packed in the top cover, yellow with red struts seems to ring a bell. Never saw one deployed into the sky.


----------

